# Just Add Dirt/******* Yacht Club



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Just Add Dirt will sponsor an event at the ******* Yacht Club the week end of July 4th. Watch the forum and Facebook for additional details.

jeff


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

For immediate release:

Muddy fun at the yacht club. 
Just Add Dirt and the ******* Yacht Club of Punta Gorda, Florida will present some fun in the mud, July 4th weekend. Along with Fireworks, Bikini Bull riding contest, and an outdoor concert, there will be fun in the mud with friendly competition among Mudd Trucks and ATV’s (UTV’s included). The event will kick off Friday July 1st, make plans to attend as it is sure to be packed with activities. Keep an eye on www.redneckyachtclubfl.com as well as www.just-add-dirt.com for developing information


----------

